# case DC4



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey the DC4 sold for 676.00 bye ebay ....wish it would a gone for more ohhhhh welll least it is going to a more loving home!-Paul


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klutchman04 _
> *Hey the DC4 sold for 676.00 bye ebay ....wish it would a gone for more ohhhhh welll least it is going to a more loving home!-Paul *


Paul,
I thought that once someone started bidding it would of went higher. I was bidding on a Case 600 about the same time you had yours posted. Last 10 seconds someone upped my bid another 150.00. Least he didn't have time to did again since I did get the tractor.

So whens the guy comming after it. Did you have any problems getting the money for it. Heck who knows it might show up on ebay again. Will fill you in a little bit on one of my tractors.

I sold a Case SC to a guy for 300.00. I do admitt it need some TLC. Seemed the longer I had it running the better it ran. Well this spring I happened to see a 1944 SC for sale, and it was from Texas. The name seemed to ring a bell so I looked up the serial number of mine and it was the same tractor. I sold it for 300.00 and he was asking 2200.00. It sounded like a lot but it sure looked great, one would never known it was the same tractor. I thought that I should have held out for more money, but then I think of all the work they had to do to it to get it looking that good. I was glad that I had sold it to someone that was willing to restore it back to it's original beauty. If I would have kept it it would still be setting next to the fence.

You may have made the right choice to let it go. I also wished you could have gotten a couple hundred more for it. Hopefully the next time you see it it will be restored also.

caseman-d


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

MONEY CAME IN 2 DAYS i was very pleased. and the tractor hasent left yet but should be befor AUG 13 hopefully cuz thats when all the tractor shows start!!!ALMELUND, NOWTHEN, ENGLUNDs, ROLLAG, MCGREGOR, HERE I COME . lol well it will be fun i just got back from a car show yesterday it was great, Gives me inspiration for this old Model A sittin out on the farm. welll i better go....I was satisfyed with the price for the case. cya


----------

